# Feet on the floor



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is five months old and I am having a really hard time getting her to learn to keep all four feet on the flour when she meets someone. She is super smart and just a bit stubborn. She has done fine with stay, come, sit type things, but not this. Any ideas on how to work this out? Also, anyone do any type of dog obedience classes? What where your thoughts on this?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she clicker trained? I think it is very useful for things like feet on the floor, where you want to mark the behaviour very quickly in the instant it happens. Classes are great - as long as they are the right classes! I once found myself in a traditional push/shove/jerk/shout group - very stressful for dogs and owners! We left pretty quickly. I look for reward based training, in small groups, with a qualified, experienced trainer.


----------



## DoeValley Poodles (Jun 12, 2010)

This is so simple to teach by following a golden rule. Completely ignore the pup until sitting or standing politely. Once achieved praise, pet, treat etc. If jumps up, turn your back and freeze like a tree, wait & ignore. No verbal cue or chit chat, no physical corrections. Instruct any person meeting your pup to do the same. They catch on so fast.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I would echo fjm's advice on clicker training for this behaviour; it allows you to be totally precise in communicating to the dog WHAT he is getting the chicken for.

Kikopup has a great video on this:





I find it helps me in training my dog if I avoid labeling the dog as stubborn. If I don't get what I'm after, either he doesn't understand or I haven't made it rewarding enough for him to want to do it. Rewards can be all sorts of things: treats, toys, games, a walk, praise. And something that is rewarding in one context might not be rewarding in another. 

As poodles are natural jumpers, I found it helpful to put it on a cue. When I say "bounce!" my poodle leaps in the air (without touching me). He likes it, I like that it's a legal outlet for what he's going to do anyway, and I actually use it as a reward and a release between exercises in our obedience class.


----------



## royaltygirl (Apr 30, 2011)

I am dealing with this with my 7 month old! I think she is getting better just because she is able to control herself when she is excited much more since she is older.

I am looking forward to trying some of the hints in this post.
xoxox,
Sandee


----------

